# Where is everything?



## loki09789 (Feb 14, 2004)

Bob,

Love the look of the upgrade, but can I still subscribe to specific rooms/pages like the firing range, MA, General talk... I don't see a "My Account on the tool bar.  HELP

Paul M


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 14, 2004)

Look at near the top right corner.  You'll either see "Forum Tools" if in a forum or "Thread Tools" if in a thread.  All the options are now there in the drop down menus. 

Also, look under "Quick Links" for several short cuts.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

...is there any way to change the color/font of my user name...?   :idunno:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 15, 2004)

Not at the moment. Right now, Usernames are color-coded to indicate UserGroups

*Blue* = Admins
*Green* = Moderators
*Purple* = Advisors
*Orange* = Hosted Forums
*Red* = Supporting Members
Black = Regular Members


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 15, 2004)

but...but...I'm red...and italicized....  ...any way it can be changed back to black and just not tell anyone...


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 16, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> but...but...I'm red...and italicized....  ...any way it can be changed back to black and just not tell anyone...


Who cares what color your name is?   Don't tell me you are bowing to peer pressure?   

- Ceicei


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 16, 2004)

nah...we salute.   :wink2:


----------



## arnisador (Feb 16, 2004)

You could always go to invisible mode?


----------

